# Refrigerator Running



## debodun (Aug 11, 2017)

The last few days, I've noticed my Amana refrigerator is running all the time and it's cool, but not as cold as it usually was. I tried re-setting the thermostat, but it's still feels about the same coolness. It' not that old, less than 10 years. Around the time this happened I noticed some icicles hanging onto a slitted panel on the inside top back, but I broke them off. I did have a large mixing bowl filled with water in it around when the problem started. Would that have an bearing? Anyone have any idea what's going on and if there's anything I can do without having to call for service?


----------



## Trade (Aug 11, 2017)

debodun said:


> The last few days, I've noticed my Amana refrigerator is running all the time and it's cool, but not as cold as it usually was. I tried re-setting the thermostat, but it's still feels about the same coolness. It' not that old, less than 10 years. Around the time this happened I noticed some icicles hanging onto a slitted panel on the inside top back, but I broke them off. I did have a large mixing bowl filled with water in it around when the problem started. Would that have an bearing? Anyone have any idea what's going on and if there's anything I can do without having to call for service?



Sounds like you have a Freon leak, but of course I can't be sure  of that. As for it being less than 10 years old, the old refrigerators that were made in the USA used to last a good 20-30 years. But the Made in China ones of today are good for maybe 6-7 years.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 11, 2017)

If you post your model number, I can give you some better ideas of what the problem is.  I've fixed several refrigerators, over the years, and they can be a pain to work on.  I can fix most problems, except when the compressor fails...that can be more expensive than buying a new refrigerator.  You can go to a web site called "appliancepartspro's.com", enter your model number, and get some idea of what parts can cost.  Unless you are fairly handy at fixing things, and have the tools, you will almost have to call a repairman.

About the Only thing you can do is to check that the condenser coils aren't clogged with dirt and dust.  Most newer refrigerators have the coils mounted near the floor, instead of on the back of the fridge.  These coils are subjected to all the floor dirt that builds up over time.  You should see a grill under the front door, and you can pull this grill, then take a flashlight and look to see if they are dirty.  If so, and you have a vacuum with a small wand, and a parts brush, you can clean most of the dirt of the coils...this is an awkward task for a lot of older people, but is probably the most common cause for troubles.  I clean ours twice a year.

Beyond that, the "cold control", or the "defrost timer" may be going bad.  If you are getting ice buildup in the freezer...you mentioned icicles...the defrost timer would be suspect.  It is supposed to turn on a heating coil in the freezer compartment for a few minutes, every day, and defrost the freezer, draining the water thru a tube into a tray in the bottom of the fridge, where the fan evaporates the water.  If this isn't working, the freezer coils will clog up, and the entire fridge will stay running trying to complete this cycle.  It's usually a 50/50 chance that either of these controls can be causing the problem, and its a good idea to replace both at the same time.  The parts costs will be in the $150 range...and if a repairman is called, you can expect to pay double that, or more, with labor, and their markup for parts.  

Bottom line...if dirt on the condenser coils isn't your problem, start watching for a sale on a new fridge...as calling a repairman will probably cost you 2/3rd's the price of a new fridge.


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2017)

Don M. said:


> If you post your model number, I can give you some better ideas of what the problem is.



It an Amana ABB1922FEW3


----------



## Don M. (Aug 11, 2017)

debodun said:


> It an Amana ABB1922FEW3



Yup, this model has the condenser coils mounted near the floor....If you are fairly limber, you might try cleaning these coils.  The parts costs on this model are right in line with what I figured in my earlier post....and this is the Online price.  If a good cleaning doesn't fix the problem. you could easily be stuck with a $350, or more, repair bill.

http://www.appliancepartspros.com/parts-for-amana-abb1922few.html


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2017)

I looked up that model number and it showed a side-by-side model. Mine is a freezer-on-bottom.

I am not very agile at the moment with a hip problem and the refrigerator is too heavy for me to move on my own, even on a good day.

https://www.repairclinic.com/RepairHelp/Refrigerator-Repair/4-1-907844-/Amana-Refrigerator-ABB1922FEW3-Troubleshooting


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 11, 2017)

I am able to pull my refrigerator out from the wall. Twice a year I unplug it and  thoroughly clean the coils, motor and fan blades. I use an old disposable swiffer that I wash and wring out. It is flat, has a long handle and gets in places I could never reach. After I do that I noticed it runs better and doesn't turn on as often. I have a late 1980's Frigidaire. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 11, 2017)

debodun said:


> I looked up that model number and it showed a side-by-side model. Mine is a freezer-on-bottom.
> 
> I am not very agile at the moment with a hip problem and the refrigerator is too heavy for me to move on my own, even on a good day.
> 
> https://www.repairclinic.com/Repair...mana-Refrigerator-ABB1922FEW3-Troubleshooting



Wow! That's strange....Repair Clinic and Appliancepartspros generally are good sites to look for parts and repair tips...but it appears that Repair Clinic is showing the WRONG refrigerator.  Go to the Appliancepartspros.com web site I referenced earlier, and you will see the Correct appliance.  

Irregardless, if you can find someone to clean the coils, at a reasonable cost, that is your best place to start.  Beyond that, you may be getting into some serious repair costs.


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2017)

I put thermometers in both the fridge and freezer and waited an hour. The temp in the fridge is 54°F and the thermometer on the freezer said -40°F, but that's as low as it goes. The freezer does seem too cold and the fridge not cold enough. This pic looks like mine. Where the icicles were I circled in red, but I don't know if that cover is removable. I tried and couldn't pull it off and I didn't want to force it.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 11, 2017)

debodun said:


> I put thermometers in both the fridge and freezer and waited an hour. The temp in the fridge is 54°F and the thermometer on the freezer said -40°F, but that's as low as it goes. The freezer does seem too cold and the fridge not cold enough. This pic looks like mine. Where the icicles were I circled in red, but I don't know if that cover is removable. I tried and couldn't pull it off and I didn't want to force it.View attachment 40559



If you are getting -40 in the freezer, but only 54 in the upper fridge, there's a good chance that the fan that pulls cool air into the fridge isn't working.  It would probably be located right in the area you have circled.  There is also the possibility that the thermistor isn't working, and that's a fairly hard part to get to.  Here's what one person with similar troubles found....

http://www.appliancepartspros.com/d...5deb-freezer-cold-fridge-warm-diy1314918.html

If you've never cleaned the coils in the bottom of the fridge, that would be the first thing to try....after that, it could get expensive.


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2017)

I don't know how to clean the coils. The grille on the bottom looks like it's non-removable - it's looks like it's molded right into the legs. I can't move it out to look at the back, either - it's too heavy for me. Do you think defrosting it could help?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 11, 2017)

debodun said:


> I don't know how to clean the coils. The grille on the bottom looks like it's non-removable - it's looks like it's molded right into the legs. I can't move it out to look at the back, either - it's too heavy for me. Do you think defrosting it could help?


I would try defrosting it, you may have an ice build up blocking/ holding the fan.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 11, 2017)

debodun said:


> I don't know how to clean the coils. The grille on the bottom looks like it's non-removable - it's looks like it's molded right into the legs. I can't move it out to look at the back, either - it's too heavy for me. Do you think defrosting it could help?



These bottom grills should be removable with the aid of a screwdriver....they are held in place with a couple of spring clips.  However, if you can't see a way to get it off, you might as well call a service person.  You could remove everything from the fridge and freezer and leave the doors open for several hours...in case their Is an ice blockage, but if there is a blockage, it will probably come back again until you fix the Real problem.


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2017)

I just dusted the exterior of the bottom grille as good as I could with a static duster. Now I wait to see if that has any effect.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2017)

Nope. Dusting the grille didn't solve the problem.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2017)

debodun said:


> I put thermometers in both the fridge and freezer and waited an hour. The temp in the fridge is 54°F and the thermometer on the freezer said -40°F, but that's as low as it goes. The freezer does seem too cold and the fridge not cold enough. This pic looks like mine. Where the icicles were I circled in red, but I don't know if that cover is removable. I tried and couldn't pull it off and I didn't want to force it.



Wow, -40 seems overkill to me for a freezer, but I don't know if that has anything to do with your problem Deb.  I only used a thermometer when we got a new freezer in the basement, and they said zero degrees to -10 was an adequate temperature for frozen foods, so we keep it at that.


----------



## Trade (Aug 13, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Wow, -40 seems overkill to me for a freezer, but I don't know if that has anything to do with your problem Deb.  I only used a thermometer when we got a new freezer in the basement, and they said zero degrees to -10 was an adequate temperature for frozen foods, so we keep it at that.



I've got my freezer set at maximum cooling and it never goes below -10. It can get as high as in the teens when it's on the defrost cycle.
If  you have enough cooling power to get the freezer to -40 then I'd say  your problem isn't a Freon leak. I think Don might be on the right track about the fan.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 13, 2017)

When you try defrosting it make sure it is totally warm and defrosted. One time I had a problem and the repair man said there was a clear tube inside that was still frozen even though I had defrosted it.He filled a turkey baster with hot water and kept running it through to melt the ice. After that it was fine. If that is your problem leaving it sit for a day or two would also solve the problem. He just hurried up things with the baster. Not sure where that tube was.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 13, 2017)

debodun said:


> I just dusted the exterior of the bottom grille as good as I could with a static duster. Now I wait to see if that has any effect.



You need to get into the "guts" at the bottom of the fridge, to clean the condenser coils.  With these fridge's that have the coils in the bottom, every time you walk past the fridge, you kick up some small amount of dust/dirt, which collects on these coils,  Any fridge over 3 or 4 years old probably needs to have its coils cleaned to restore good performance....and any that haven't been cleaned in 8 or 10 years are probably going to fail at any time.  Putting these coils near the floor is a bad idea, IMO, but that's another way the manufacturers force people to buy new appliances.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 13, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> When you try defrosting it make sure it is totally warm and defrosted. One time I had a problem and the repair man said there was a clear tube inside that was still frozen even though I had defrosted it.He filled a turkey baster with hot water and kept running it through to melt the ice. After that it was fine. If that is your problem leaving it sit for a day or two would also solve the problem. He just hurried up things with the baster. Not sure where that tube was.



That "clear tube" is where the water goes when the freezer goes into a defrost cycle.  There is a heater coil in the freezer that cycles on for a few minutes every day, and melts any ice buildup. That water drains thru the tube, into a pan in the bottom of the fridge, where the water is then evaporated by the main compressor fan.  When that tube clogs up, the defrost cycle cannot drain properly, and you will probably notice some ice buildup in the freezer.


----------



## nvtribefan (Aug 14, 2017)

debodun said:


> The last few days, I've noticed my Amana refrigerator is running all the time and it's cool, but not as cold as it usually was. I tried re-setting the thermostat, but it's still feels about the same coolness. It' not that old, less than 10 years. Around the time this happened I noticed some icicles hanging onto a slitted panel on the inside top back, but I broke them off. I did have a large mixing bowl filled with water in it around when the problem started. Would that have an bearing? Anyone have any idea what's going on and if there's anything I can do without having to call for service?



Did you have it repaired yet?


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> Did you have it repaired yet?



No. I want to try defrosting it, so I'll have to either eat all the frozen food ahead of time or find someone that wants to make room for me in their freezer. If I have to eat everything, it will probably be a while.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 14, 2017)

After reading carefully there is one thing you should try.

There is a freezer control setting and a refrigerator control setting.

Move both controls to the mid range. And then reset them.  It seems to me you have the freezer set too low and the refrigerator set too high.  They are both dependent on each other.  The refrigerator can only output so much cold. .  You don't need the freezer at -40 F.  32 F is freezing.  So set it around 35 and you will get a cooler refrigeration temperature.  The other possibility is that the gasket on your refrigerator door is not sealing properly,  thereby allowing heat to enter the refrigerator portion.  Check it carefully.  Clean it.


----------



## nvtribefan (Aug 14, 2017)

debodun said:


> No. I want to try defrosting it, so I'll have to either eat all the frozen food ahead of time or find someone that wants to make room for me in their freezer. If I have to eat everything, it will probably be a while.



If your refrigerator is 54 degrees, you're growing some great bacteria.


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> There is a freezer control setting and a refrigerator control setting.
> 
> Move both controls to the mid range. And then reset them.  It seems to me you have the freezer set too low and the refrigerator set too high.  They are both dependent on each other.



What do you mean by re-set? It was working fine at the setting I had them on until a few days ago. However, I forgot whether increasing the digital number makes it colder or warmer.


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2017)

I called the store where I bought the refrigerator and when they found out where I lived, they said that although they have a 50 mile delivery radius from the main store, they only have a 10 mile service radius, so they don't service in my locale. Too bad they don't tell you that when you're buying. Is that legal?

BTW - I've been asking around by email for someone to help me store the things in my freezer. So far all I have done was be ignored or refused. It isn't that much - 2 packages of meat and some frozen bags of veggies.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 15, 2017)

debodun said:


> What do you mean by re-set? It was working fine at the setting I had them on until a few days ago. However, I forgot whether increasing the digital number makes it colder or warmer.



Set both in the middle of the range.  Then you may have to reset later for warmer or colder refrigerator or freezer.  I doubt you need -40F in your freezer.

Re being able to save frozen meat.  There are insulated bags you can buy that will keep frozen meat for quite a while while you are defrosting.

Especially if you have a picnic cooler full of ice.

I won't be posting here for awhile.  So good luck.


----------



## nvtribefan (Aug 16, 2017)

debodun; said:
			
		

> 676380 So far all I have done was be ignored or refused. It isn't that much - 2 packages of meat and some frozen bags of veggies.



Maybe they don't have room for your food.  Cook it and eat it.  Or cook it and donate it.


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2017)

Cautiously optimistic. Re-started this morning after leaving the power  to it off yesterday and all night. I just checked and the refrigerator  seems cold enough (I put a thermometer in it to get an accurate temp.)  and IT ISN'T RUNNING!


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 17, 2017)

Like DonM said trying cleaning the condenser coils. Sometimes there is a foam filter in front of where the air is sucked in that could be dirty. Check and make sure nothing is near any vents in the fridge or freezer. When fridges get old you can't stuff them which you shouldn't do new either. I've had similar problems and troubling shooting on mine says thermostat and/or timer switch which is attached to how cold dial.

Curious were there any recent power failures. Fridges don't take power surges too well, even the surge from power coming back on.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 17, 2017)

WhatInThe said:


> Like DonM said trying cleaning the condenser coils. Sometimes there is a foam filter in front of where the air is sucked in that could be dirty. Check and make sure nothing is near any vents in the fridge or freezer. When fridges get old you can't stuff them which you shouldn't do new either. I've had similar problems and troubling shooting on mine says thermostat and/or timer switch which is attached to how cold dial.
> 
> 
> Curious were there any recent power failures. Fridges don't take power surges too well, even the surge from power coming back on.



Cleaning the coils has nothing to do with it.  Here is the evidence. -40 for the freezer and 54  for the refrigerator shows why it was running constantly.  It was trying to get the refrigerator setting down to normal.  There was ice over the controls.

Don't take that to the bank.  That's my opinion by the process of elimination.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Cleaning the coils has nothing to do with it.  Here is the evidence. -40 for the freezer and 54  for the refrigerator shows why it was running constantly.  It was trying to get the refrigerator setting down to normal.  There was ice over the controls.
> 
> Don't take that to the bank.  That's my opinion by the process of elimination.


....Iced up..


----------



## nvtribefan (Aug 19, 2017)

You might want to check your thermometer, too.  Household freezers only operate to -20, not the -40 you said your thermometer indicates.


----------

